# While my wife did this...



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

While my wife did this...










I was busy doing this...


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like good team work.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

What in the world is your wife doing? I can't figure out what that is.


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been asking myself that question for over 40 years and still haven't come up with a really good answer. 

She makes rabbits. Big ones little ones ones as big as your head. Oh wait that's a song about coconuts. I think she was finishing the jowls on a large rabbit. But it does look like she is killing some poor helpless creature, doesn't it.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

At first I thought she was diapering a baby but she's at the wrong end. Then I thought she was maybe stuffing a turkey, but again at the wrong end. I don't know what she's doing but it's a nice room to do it in. Big windows mean lots of natural light. Baking cookies - I understand!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Won't get into the first impression I got looking at the pic of your wife - well, OK - it looked like she was maybe killing a cat or so. But yea, you could see that she is putting the stuffing into a "bunny" - that is if'n you've got a real good imagination.........
Now my question to you - are we to assume that you baked the cookies? Or are they next on the list to be eaten since most all the cake is gone??????


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

I've got to be very careful here so that I don't break my arm while patting myself on the back. Yea, I baked those cookies. You have no idea the amount of pride that was in that sentence. I am just now starting to learn my way around in the kitchen.

The rabbit is 30 - 36" tall. She told me that it has 47 pieces.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL! I'm glad others didn't recognize that first pic either cause my first thought sure was.....'what the hell ????'

Good looking cookies you've got there :goodjob:


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah, my first thoughts were (1) indoor slaughtering of some small animal (2) stuffing a bird the wrong end (3)suturing some small creature . . . . .


I'd love to see her hand made rabbits!


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I thought she was strangling a dog and wondered what irritated her so badly that she would do it. lol


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG, I thought she was neutering the dog.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Great thread & pretty kitchen! My favorite color is Cobalt Blue... Yes, also didn't have a clue what she was doing, but did recognize it as a stuffed animal. My DH, Machinist/Welder for work, is also handy in the kitchen, too. Good for you!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Hmmmm . . . . my first thought for what your wife was doing was "What kind of taxidermist does their stuff on the table IN the house?"

By the way, love the look of your house. With wife's picture I love your tile floor, with your cookie picture - I love the blue tile counter.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

sherry in Maine said:


> yeah, my first thoughts were (1) indoor slaughtering of some small animal (2) stuffing a bird the wrong end (3)suturing some small creature . . . . .
> 
> 
> I'd love to see her hand made rabbits!


I immediately thought emergency surgery on the dining room table. And from the "stiff" legs I figured it didn't end well


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

yikes said:


> I've been asking myself that question for over 40 years and still haven't come up with a really good answer.
> 
> She makes rabbits. Big ones little ones ones as big as your head. Oh wait that's a song about coconuts. I think she was finishing the jowls on a large rabbit. But it does look like she is killing some poor helpless creature, doesn't it.


I thought she was neutering the dog!!!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I thought she was giving the dog a hair cut, very cool, thanks for the pictures. I would like to see a picture of the bunny when it is done. Is it an Easter bunny?


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL I thought those were two cat butts watching your wife doing "something" on the table....like cutting up a chicken.


----------



## Windgefluester (Apr 10, 2011)

hahahaha my first thought was "what she is doing with the dog???"


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"You WILL use the litter box. Do you understand now?"


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

At first glance I thought she was giving a tummy rub to a lazy house cat laying on the table.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cookies look great !


----------

